# amare/voler bene + a



## pellegrino1130

Ciao a tutti!
Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare quando si dice: ho amato e quando amavo? O quando: gli/le ho voluto bene e volevo bene? Mi sembra che nella lingua parlata il passato prossimo venga usato piú spesso... Per esempio se sto parlando di una persona morta, che devo dire? Quale tempo verbale devo usare?
Ed in un articolo ho letto questo: Gli etruschi amarono sempre la vita culturale. Ma perché AMARONO? A mio parere si tratta di un'azione ripetuta nel passato, cioé imperfetta, per questo direi: Gli etruschi AMAVANO sempre la vita culturale.
Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!


pellegrino1130 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare quando si dice: ho amato e quando amavo? O quando: gli/le ho voluto bene e volevo bene? Mi sembra che nella lingua parlata il passato prossimo venga usato piú spesso... Per esempio se sto parlando di una persona morta, che devo dire? Quale tempo verbale devo usare?
> Ed in un articolo ho letto questo: Gli etruschi amarono sempre la vita culturale. Ma perché AMARONO? A mio parere si tratta di un'azione ripetuta nel passato, cioé imperfetta, per questo direi: Gli etruschi AMAVANO sempre la vita culturale.
> Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.


----------



## olaszinho

Pellegrino, che confusione! 
Stai confondendo passato remoto e imperfetto.
Amavo è la prima persona dell'impetto mentre amarono è la terza persona plurale del passato remoto del verbo amare. 
L'imperfetto è normalmente usato nella lingua parlata. Il passato remoto un po' meno, dipende dall'area geografica, dal livello culturale e dal registro linguistico utilizzato dal locutore. Nell'esempio da te usato, l'uso del passato remoto è pertinente, indica un'azione perfettiva: agli etruschi piacque sempre la vita culturale. E' indubbio che nel caso da te citato si potrebbe anche utilizzare: gli etruschi amavano la vita culturale, dando alla frase una valenza imperfettiva.

Pellegrino, se ti riferivi alla differenza d'uso fra passato prossimo e remoto, potrai trovare un thread anche su questo argomento.


----------



## pellegrino1130

Temo di non essermi spiegato bene... Le due domande sono indipendenti...
Pensavo che si usasse piú spesso il passato prossimo perché dopo che ero tornato dall'Italia, un mio amico mi aveva scritto: "Mi manchi...... Ti ho voluto bene..."
Un'altra volta, leggendo l'annuncio di morte di un mio conoscente italiano, ho trovato queste parole: "Gli abbiamo voluto bene..." 
Ma per esempio nel film "Ho voglia di te" Step dice parlando del suo amico morto due anni prima: "Gli volevo bene."
Allora, solo nel caso dei verbi "amare" e "voler bene", quando si usa il passato prossimo e quando l'imperfetto? 

E indipendentemente dalla prima domanda, ho chiesto: perché gli etruschi AMARONO la vita culturale, perché non AMAVANO e perché scrivi che PIACQUE loro la vita culturale, perché non PIACEVA. 
Wow, questi tempi verbali ogni tanto credo che mi facciano impazzire... :S


----------



## olaszinho

Be', considerando che l'ungherese ha una sola forma di passato 
Non è così facile spiegare una differenza fondamentale come quella fra aspetto perfettivo e imperfettivo nel passato. Ci proverò.
Comincio col dire che non vedo una gran differenza di significato fra "gli ho voluto bene" e "gli volevo bene". 
Si usa generalmente l'imperfetto quando l'azione si ripete più volte o è abituale nel passato: da piccolo giocavo col mio amico; lo facevo spesso. Agli Etruschi piaceva l'arte pittorica (in senso generale). Se invece dico: quella volta ho giocato/giocai col mio amico, ti riferisci ad un momento particolare nel passato. Fin qui tutto facile.
Tornando all'esempio degli Etruschi, è più una questione di sfumature e di stile: gli Etruschi amavano l'arte pittorica, intendi dire che era una consuetudine, per quella popolazione, l'amore per l'arte. Se usi invece il verbo "amarono sempre" (nota che stai usando anche un avverbio) sottolinei che  dall'inizio della loro civiltà, sino alla fine, essi si dedicarono all'arte, in un certo senso tenti di dare una collocazione temporale all'azione.


----------



## pellegrino1130

hmm... ok... grazie...


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo anch'io un esempio:

"... S. Elisabetta, la figlia d'Andrea II, ricco e potente re d’Ungheria, Galizia e Lodomeria,  _nacque _verso la metà del 1207, nel palazzo reale ... I suoi primi tre anni _*passarono* _felicemente con la sorella Maria e il fratello Bela ... Fin dalla sua più tenera età Elisabetta *amò *la musica, la danza e giocare in campagna, ma la sua più grande gioia _era _fare l’elemosina per alleviare le sofferenze dei poveri ... "

Tutto ok, ma nel presente testo riuscirei ad immaginare anche _*passavano *_ed *amava*, invece di *passarono *ed _*amò*_... (visto che non si tratta d'un evento compiuto, come p.e. nel caso di _"nacque _verso la metà_...").  _

Sarerebbe inusuale, oppure avrebbe piuttosto una diversa "sfumatura" del senso?


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao FRancis,

ti sembrerà strano ma si potrebbe dire anche: "S. Elisabetta, la figlia d'Andrea II, ricco e potente re d’Ungheria, Galizia e Lodomeria, _nasceva_verso la metà del 1207...
Quest'uso dell'imperfetto per indicare avvenimenti  storici, tradizionalmente narrati col perfetto, si diffuse particolarmente all'inizio del Novecento. E' sicuramente uno stile meno consueto, ma tuttavia ammissibile nella narrazione. D'altra parte anche il presente storico potrebbe essere impiegato in casi simili.
Temo tuttavia che  tutto questo finisca col  confondere chi ha una conoscenza elementare o intermedia dell'italiano.


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Aggiungo anch'io un esempio:
> 
> "... S. Elisabetta, la figlia d'Andrea II, ricco e potente re d’Ungheria, Galizia e Lodomeria,  _nacque _verso la metà del 1207, nel palazzo reale ... I suoi primi tre anni _*passarono* _felicemente con la sorella Maria e il fratello Bela ... Fin dalla sua più tenera età Elisabetta *amò *la musica, la danza e giocare in campagna, ma la sua più grande gioia _era _fare l’elemosina per alleviare le sofferenze dei poveri ... "
> 
> Tutto ok, ma nel presente testo riuscirei ad immaginare anche _*passavano *_ed *amava*, invece di *passarono *ed _*amò*_... (visto che non si tratta d'un evento compiuto, come p.e. nel caso di _"nacque _verso la metà_...").  _
> 
> Sarerebbe scorretto o inusuale, oppure avrebbe piuttosto una diversa "sfumatura" del senso?



No, l'imperfetto nel tuo esempio non va bene, è sbagliato (leggi però in fondo).
Devi usare il passato remoto.
Le azioni descritte ("i suoi primi tre anni passarono", "fin dalla più tenera età amò") sono compiute, o meglio, vengono presentate nel loro intero svolgimento. Confronta invece "la sua più grande gioia era fare l'elemosina..": questa invece è un'azione ripetuta, iterativa.

In alternativa potresti utilizzare il "presente storico" (l'unico altro tempo verbale ammissibile), che ha l'effetto di "avvicinare" temporalmente gli avvenimenti narrati.
_Santa Elisabetta *nasce* verso la metà del 1207 (...) i suoi primi tre anni *passano* velocemente(...) fin dalla sua più tenera età Elisabetta *ama* la musica (...)_

Comunque, per completezza, ti riporto un estratto da wikipedia riguardante "l'imperfetto narrativo":
Talvolta, ad esempio in alcune narrazioni _scritte_ di tipo poliziesco, criminalistico e militare, si ritrovano degli enunciati con cui viene esposta una catena di avvenimenti che generalmente andrebbe descritta con l'uso del passato prossimo o del passato remoto. Si consideri l'esempio:
_Con enorme sprezzo del pericolo, l'ufficiale entrava nello stabile, poi catturava i nemici e rientrava alla nostra postazione._
Gli enunciati non vengono sempre riconosciuti come grammaticalmente esatti e sono stati oggetto di dure critiche da parte dei puristi (Degregorio). In ogni caso, tali strutture hanno lo scopo di creare uno effetto stilistico speciale: (...) fare scorrere lentamente le immagini davanti al lettore.


----------



## pellegrino1130

Hmmm... é interessante quello che scrivete... peró, secondo me, se uno ama qualcosa, lo ama per un lungo periodo, dura per molto tempo... cioé, non sarebbe un'azione imperfetta?


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Ciao FRancis,
> 
> ti sembrerà strano ma si potrebbe dire anche: "S. Elisabetta, la figlia d'Andrea II, ricco e potente re d’Ungheria, Galizia e Lodomeria, _nasceva_verso la metà del 1207...
> Quest'uso dell'imperfetto per indicare avvenimenti  storici, tradizionalmente narrati col perfetto, si diffuse particolarmente all'inizio del Novecento. E' sicuramente uno stile meno consueto, ma tuttavia ammissibile nella narrazione. D'altra parte anche il presente storico potrebbe essere impiegato in casi simili.
> Temo tuttavia che  tutto questo finisca col  confondere chi ha una conoscenza elementare o intermedia dell'italiano.



Szia Olaszinho, il narrativo va bene, anche per il mio "orecchio italiano ". Anche se hai ragione: _nasceva _mi suona un po' strano, ma se tutto il testo fosse scritto in uno stile così, allora neanche tanto ...



Montesacro said:


> No, l'imperfetto nel tuo esempio non va bene, è sbagliato (leggi però in fondo).
> Devi usare il passato remoto.
> Le azioni descritte ("i suoi primi tre anni passarono", "fin dalla più tenera età amò") sono compiute, o meglio, vengono presentate nel loro intero svolgimento. Confronta invece "la sua più grande gioia era fare l'elemosina..": questa invece è un'azione ripetuta, iterativa...



Innanzitutto grazie per la spiegazione dettagliata.

Mi spiego un po': oltre che con il mio post volevo aiutare (indirettamente) a _pellegrino1130_, la mia propria domanda tocca il possibile uso dell'imperfetto nel mio esempio,  anche se capisco perché _qui _viene usato il passato remoto (nel senso della tua spiegazione).   

Allora, se il testo fosse p.e. così: "_... Nel periodo della sua infanzia (o durante ...), Elisabetta *amava *la musica, la danza ...", _andrebbe bene l'imperfetto o no?


----------



## olaszinho

Per Pellegrino:
Nel caso del verbo amare e voler bene non è tanto importante la durata dell'azione nel passato, quanto piuttosto il riferimento temporale.
Ti amavo e  ti volevo bene hanno un significato certamente di durata, ma anche d'indeterminatezza e genericità. Se impieghi invece i tempi ti ho amoto o ti ho voluto bene, attribuisci un senso compiuto all'azione, sottointendendo anche un inizio ed una fine della stessa. Ti ho amata tanto, ma ora non ti amo più, è finita.


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Allora, se il testo fosse p.e. così: "_... Nel periodo della sua infanzia (o durante ...), Elisabetta *amava *la musica, la danza ...", _andrebbe bene l'imperfetto o no?



1- _Durante la sua infanzia Elisabetta amava la musica._ 

Francis, questa frase non mi suona bene. Quel "durante la sua infanzia" indica un  intervallo di tempo, che ha un inizio e una fine. Di conseguenza viene richiesto un tempo verbale "perfetto" che esprima "compiutezza", come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.

2- _Quando era piccola Elisabetta amava la musica._ 

Questa invece è perfetta. Il "quando era piccola" indica un determinato momento (e non un intervallo di tempo), e in tal caso si possono usare (con significati diversi, naturalmente) sia l'imperfetto sia un tempo "perfetto" come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> 1- _Durante la sua infanzia Elisabetta amava la musica._
> 
> Francis, questa frase non mi suona bene. Quel "durante la sua infanzia" indica un  intervallo di tempo, che ha un inizio e una fine. Di conseguenza viene richiesto un tempo verbale "perfetto" che esprima "compiutezza", come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.
> 
> 2- _Quando era piccola Elisabetta amava la musica._
> 
> Questa invece è perfetta. Il "quando era piccola" indica un determinato momento (e non un intervallo di tempo), e in tal caso si possono usare (con significati diversi, naturalmente) sia l'imperfetto sia un tempo "perfetto" come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.



Perfetto ... Infine, grosso modo era questa la mia intuizione, ma mi mancava una definizione _precisa _e _logica_. Grazie .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, francis,
mi dispiace turbare le tue certezze quando finalmente le avevi raggiunte.
La frase: _1- Durante la sua infanzia Elisabetta amava la musica_ potrà non suonare bene a Monte, ma è perfettamente grammaticale e logica.
Aggiungo che tanto l'espressione "durante la sua infanzia" quanto "quand'era piccola" si riferiscono entrambe a un _periodo di tempo_, non specificato nella sua durata, ma collocato nel passato rispetto al "qui e ora" di chi parla. 
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## vale_new

Montesacro said:


> 1- _Durante la sua infanzia Elisabetta amava la musica._
> 
> Francis, questa frase non mi suona bene. Quel "durante la sua infanzia" indica un intervallo di tempo, che ha un inizio e una fine. Di conseguenza viene richiesto un tempo verbale "perfetto" che esprima "compiutezza", come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.
> 
> 2- _Quando era piccola Elisabetta amava la musica._
> 
> Questa invece è perfetta. Il "quando era piccola" indica un determinato momento (e non un intervallo di tempo), e in tal caso si possono usare (con significati diversi, naturalmente) sia l'imperfetto sia un tempo "perfetto" come il passato remoto o il passato prossimo.


 
Ma come no? Quando era piccola, durante la sua infanzia, amava la musica, poi crescendo ha smesso di studiarla


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, francis,
> mi dispiace turbare le tue certezze quando finalmente le avevi raggiunte.
> La frase: _1- Durante la sua infanzia Elisabetta amava la musica_ potrà non suonare bene a Monte, ma è perfettamente grammaticale e logica.
> Aggiungo che tanto l'espressione "durante la sua infanzia" quanto "quand'era piccola" si riferiscono entrambe a un _periodo di tempo_, non specificato nella sua durata, ma collocato nel passato rispetto al "qui e ora" di chi parla.
> Cari saluti.
> GS



Grazie tanto Giorgio, non disturbi le "mie certezze" in assoluto, anzi ... Credo che abbia capito sia Monte che quello che dici tu: Monte ha dato la definizione d'un possibile criterio per la scelta dei tempi, che ho apprezzato. 

È un'altra cosa come interpretare le frasi "durante la sua infanzia", "quando era piccola" ecc. Qui io sarei d'accordo con quello che scrivi tu, per cui ho formulato la mia domanda proprio così. 

La sostanza è questa: in un testo originale italiano su Santa Elisabetta, ho trovato la frase _"Fin dalla sua più tenera età Elisabetta *amò *la musica, la danza e giocare in campagna, ..."_. Io spontaneamente, senza fare analisi profonde, avrei usato piuttosto l'imperfetto (non dico che il passato remoto sia scorretto). Qui nasce il discorso ...

(la formulazione originale è un pochino diversa: "_Fin dalla sua più tenera età_..." e non _"Durante la sua infanzia..."_)


----------



## vale_new

No, _Fin dalla sua più tenera età amò_ oppure _Ha amato fin dalla sua più tenera età. _


----------



## Montesacro

"Durante la sua infanzia" è un complemento di tempo continuato.
In altre parole indica la durata dell'intervallo di tempo durante il quale si verifica l'azione.
Risponde alle domande:
_Per quanto tempo? Durante quale periodo?_

A mio avviso, in presenza di un complemento di tempo continuato, non è generalmente lecito usare l'imperfetto.

"Da piccola", è un complemento di tempo determinato.
In altre parole indica il momento in cui si verifica l'azione.
Risponde alla domanda:
_Quando?_

In presenza di un complemento di tempo determinato si possono usare sia l'imperfetto che gli altri tempi del passato (con diversi significati, chiaro).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se diciamo "Fin dalla sua più tenera età..." cambiamo le carte in tavola.  Qui non si dice che cosa è successo _durante_ un periodo di tempo nel passato, ma si usa quello stesso periodo (la tenera età) come se si trattasse di un _punto_ nel passato: un punto dal quale ha avuto inizio un certo comportamento. Morale: passato remoto/passato prox.
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

vale_new said:


> No, _Fin dalla sua più tenera età amò_ oppure _Ha amato fin dalla sua più tenera età. _



Ok. Ma solo per curiosità ("ad absurdum" __): _"Fin dalla sua più tenera età, durante la sua infanzia, Elisabetta *amò/amava*_ (?)_ la musica, la danza e giocare in campagna, ..."  
_


----------



## vale_new

francisgranada said:


> Ok. Ma solo per curiosità ("ad absurdum" __): _"__Fin dalla sua più tenera età, durante la sua infanzia,_ (ridondante)_ Elisabetta *amò/amava*_ (?)_ la musica, la danza e giocare in campagna, ..." _


 

Fin dalla sua più tenera età e durante _tutta_ la sua infanzia, ha amato la musica, etc.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Il linguaggio mal sopporta le ipotesi ad absurdum: si tratterebbe di mettere insieme nella stessa frase "Alle 7:00" e "Per tre ore". 
No?
GS


----------



## vale_new

Amò alle 7:00 per tre ore?


----------



## francisgranada

> Il linguaggio mal sopporta le ipotesi ad absurdum: si tratterebbe di mettere insieme nella stessa frase "Alle 7:00" e "Per tre ore".
> No?
> GS


Sì... era solo un gioco. (Ludendo discimus )

Grazie a tutti per le risposte e spiegazioni interessanti!


----------



## pellegrino1130

E allora perché si puó dire questo: "fino al 1968 le donne non POTEVANO votare" invece di POTETTERO/POTERONO o HANNO POTUTO? anche 1968 é un punto nel passato quando -in questo caso- finí quell'azione. 


  E l'altra domanda: avete detto che quando dico: "ho amato", esprimo che ora non amo piú. Ma quando dico: "Ti ho sempre amato",  potrei aggiungere: "Ti ho sempre amato e _ti amo anche adesso._" e allora  non si tratta di un'azione finita perché dura anche adesso... Cioé, se uso un tempo perfetto, non esprimo senz'altro la sua compiutezza perché puó darsi che contiuni anche al presente... O mi  sbaglio??? 
  Aspetto le vostre idee...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro pelle,
tutte e tre le frasi che tu consideri non pronunciabili sono invece corrette.
Quanto alla tua seconda domanda (e sempre tenendo conto del fatto che stiamo esaminando enunciati decontestualizzati), direi che se pronuncio " Ti ho sempre amato" la persona alla quale lo dico è autorizzata a dedurne che la amo ancora, il che potrebbe rendere ridondante il segmento "e ti amo anche adesso".
Diverso è il caso se il soggetto è una terza persona: Se qualcuno mi ode dire "L'ha sempre amata", forse la prima impressione che ne deduce è che il soggetto (egli) della frase sia morto. Se non vogliamo che sia questa l'interpretazione, faremo bene a disambiguare aggiungendo "... e la ama ancora".
Un caro saluto.
GS
PS Naturalmente il problema dell'uso dei nostri tempi per l'espressione del passato è assai più delicato e complesso.


----------



## francisgranada

pellegrino1130 said:


> E allora perché si puó dire questo: "fino al 1968 le donne non POTEVANO votare" invece di POTETTERO/POTERONO o HANNO POTUTO? anche 1968 é un punto nel passato quando -in questo caso- finí quell'azione.



Più precisamente, nel 1968 finì la _impossibilità _di votare e non la propria _azione _di votare (o "non votare"). Si votava, diciamo, ogni 4 anni, e le donne _ripetutamente _non POTEVANO votare, invece dal 1968 POSSONO (anche oggi). In questo contesto, secondo me, va bene l'imperfetto.


----------

